
Wind Waker Graphics Analysis - bpierre
https://medium.com/@gordonnl/wind-waker-graphics-analysis-a0b575a31127
======
Jasper_
One tiny thing that might help in your analysis: Nintendo accidentally
included all the symbol names and locations on the Wind Waker disc in a file
called "framework.map".

Doing some basic demangling on the CodeWarriors names gives you C++ classes
and methods:

[http://funny.computer/cloud/Random/zww_functions.txt](http://funny.computer/cloud/Random/zww_functions.txt)

The "sea" animation is controlled by "daSea" \-- "da" meaning "dynamic actor"
in Nintendo's naming terminology.

It's extremely unlikely they used texture distortion for the sea effect, since
the GPU they used didn't have fragment shaders -- the only method of texture
warping is INDTEXMTX, which was only used for the heat effects in Dragon Roost
Cavern.

They probably modified UVs directly on their triangular sea mesh.

Smoke effects and such use their in-house particle engine, "JPA".

------
JamesBaxter
I wish Nintendo were more open about some of the incredible stuff they've done
over the years.

